# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora del Pirineo en primavera

## perdiguera

Unas cuantas imágenes de flora en el Pirineo  y una de fauna, aunque esta está ausente.

Son imágenes de plantas que o bien son extrañas para mí o bien son sobresalientes por algo raro, como el hinojo que más parece un árbol junto a la cola de Santa Ana. o la pequeña margarita entre las piedras cerca de Baserca que su diámetro no era mayor de 3 o 4 milímetros o esa ¿flor? verde con tres ¿frutos?, o la planta de color magenta entre rocas de pizarra junto a la presa de Boren...

La primera, la de fauna ausente, es la de un antiguo panal de avispas también cerca de Boren...

















Esto es todo.

----------

